# Help with chicken laws



## DelilahandLizathechickens (Feb 7, 2016)

I was wondering how to find out exactly how many chickens you can have in your city? I tried looking in the city law book, and it said nothing? our neighbors have 1 hen, so they are allowed for sure...


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Check with your zoning administrator .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Most places I've heard is 3. You can always call the county or go to their website.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I can have 20 per 10,000 square feet.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

DelilahandLizathechickens said:


> I was wondering how to find out exactly how many chickens you can have in your city? I tried looking in the city law book, and it said nothing? our neighbors have 1 hen, so they are allowed for sure...


Where are you located? You can usually find it in your city/town ordinances. I am in the county in an unincorporated town so I can have as many as I want.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Call your town office. They should know and if they don't they'll direct you to who you need to call.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

From your tax bill you can go online and find what your zoning is. Mine is 20 hens no roos. Oops! Everyone around me has hundreds of pigeons.


----------

